# New AutoTrail Mohawk Ordered



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

I've gone and done it!

New AutoTrail Mohawk ordered. This time I've gone for the 3.0L Comfort-Matic in white, low line, media pack, with a dinette and a raised rear bed.

Due in June (hopefully).

Can't wait but I suppose I'll have to!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Nice, who did you buy from ?


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Nuke, Bought from Threeways, Abergele, North Wales.

Bought my last one from there too.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Took delivery of a Hi line Mohawk 1st March, 150 bhp upgrade with half dinette plus sportline pack, well pleased and seems screwed together very well. Very dubious about the half dinette but its actually working well and more comfortable than we first thought.

When you say raised bed have you gone for the full garage version? (ie bed raised 10 inches above the standard model)

Hope its as good as ours and worth the wait.


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi StewartJ,

Yes, the full garage version (although I'm not sure it's allowed to be called a garage). Bed is about 10 inches higher than standard. It'll be handy for getting the bicycles in because in my current Mohawk I've got the standard height garage and have to take the front wheels off the bikes to get them in upright.

Wasn't sure about the dinette but I guessed it would be no more uncomfortable than the standard benches (with the option to use it as a bench) but probably more adaptable (for us) than the standard setup.

As a matter of interest, did you get the free standing table as well as the dinette table?

Wasn't sure about Comfort-Matic but having had a go in one and listened to comments from other users on MHF I decided to go for it.

Three trips abroad booked for this year. Hopefully we'll get it in time for the second one.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Ours came with the free standing table (and the swing arm one) toyed with getting the raised bed but our fold up bikes fit the standard boot!!! and the dealer suggested the raised bed restricted head room and not to everyones taste also mentioned it could be very warm in hot weather. 

The extra "oomph" of the 100w standard fit solar panel makes for peace of mind when off EHU we had a second leisure battery fitted.

Snowed in for 4 days 10 days ago (Dumfries & Galloway) 2 days the power was off and no ehu, batteries and solar coped well didnt have to restrict TV viewing or lights a good job as we had our 13 month old grand-daughter with us. 

Have added a few bits & bobs including an additional led strip-light (almost perfect match for the 2 standard fit units in garage) above double doors into garage from hab side, OH keeps her large box of fruit and veg handy in the cool afforded by the garage. Can supply link for led light if interested.

Also found the largish bore FW drain pipe and valve is very very prone to freezing, fixed very effectively using bog standard 22mm pipe insulation.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Enjoy , hope you have as few teething problems as I've had with my Dakota.


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Wp1234, 

Not had too many problems with my current Mohawk. Hope the new one proves to be the same.


----------



## millwalllion (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice choice!

We picked up our 3rd Mohawk last wednesday  

Gone for much the same as yourself (but 2.3l 150) without the raised bed this time - We thought that the increase in the cost option was too much this time (doubled from memory), so have had a cycle rack fitted instead.

The Comfortmatic is excellent and used with the cruise control makes driving more pleasureable.

Some nice changes from the last model but one annoying one - the freestanding table storeage. They have fitted 2 doors from the hab area in to the 'garage'. This now means that when taking out and replacing the table in its allotted space it rubs along the door!

Have fun
ian


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

millwalllion said:


> Nice choice!
> 
> We picked up our 3rd Mohawk last wednesday
> 
> ...


Agree the table storage is a pain, very prone to catching the ac rocker switch for the water heater and switching it off.

With the half dinette setting up the table is a black art, obviously designed by a committee, as of today we have removed it from the van. Had some 9mm plywood cut 1025 x 584mm and 2 strips 25 mm wide, have screwed and glued the strips along edges this is now used to make up the lounge bed. Had to joiner up a removable leg to support the corner that hangs in fresh air and have bought a lightweight table with folding legs to replace the standard one.

Other than that still well pleased the 150 bhp engine upgrade was a good decision (albeit an expensive option) its starting to loosen up now after almost 1000 miles, I find it very flexible and the extra power and torque is very noticeable over the 130 bhp of my previous van (2010 AT Tracker) though the Mohawk is heavier acceleration is much improved, not so much gear work on hilly roads, noticeably quieter in the cab, and mpg seems good at 23-25 mpg which will hopefully improve.

Enjoy yours

Stewart


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Yo again Ian

These 2 downloads from Sargent for the control panel and charger are well worth downloading and printing off much more informative than the supplied literature.

http://sargentshop.co.uk/epages/esh...tegories/Self_Help/EC500_Power_Control_System

Apologies if your already aware.

Stewart


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Congratulations, not too long to wait. Very pleased with our Scout and love the Comfortmatic as a first time user. Getting av 28mpg and still less than 2k miles


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

It's arrived!

compared to my 2011 2.3litre 130 Mohawk, there's less road noise and the habitation area seems quieter than the previous one ever was.

As for the engine, lots more power in the 3.0l 180 (no surprise there) and I hope it'll get better when it's done more miles.

Was a bit apprehensive about the Comfort-Matic but so far I'm loving it.

It's got the half dinette and we've fitted a towbar. I've weighed it and with (nearly) a full tank of fuel, full water tank and one gas bottle it weighed in at 3500kgs. So, with me, the Mrs., another gas bottle and a few bits and pieces included it'll weigh about 3700kgs. Still leaves 550kgs to play with. Not bad. I'd guess that with all of our stuff included we'll probably be about the 4000kgs mark.

Tunnel booked in two weeks time for three weeks away. Can't wait.

Mike.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

G7UXG said:


> It's arrived!
> 
> Tunnel booked in two weeks time for three weeks away. Can't wait.
> 
> Mike.


Great news enjoy we will be in France in 3wks time in our Mohawk very pleased with it 160bhp re map to 205bhp , C/Matic brilliant , might see you there .


----------



## MaudJane (Feb 27, 2013)

2013 Mohawk gathering in France?

Picked up our first ever Motorhome in June. - Brand new from West Country Motorhomes..... and they were brilliant. Ours is white, super lo-line, with standard bed and standard layout. - We need the large floor space for two large dogs. Even with the weight restriction the garage is excellent for storing dog food, wellies, washing machine etc. 

Like everyone else we have upgraded the engine and also got the Comfortmatic gear box. We are thrilled with it. - Just two trips so far but off to Greece on 3rd September.....so might see you all in France en route! 

We are taking P.J's advice and going Belgium, Luxembourg, Metz, Nancy, Basel, and then through Switzerland and Italy to Bari. - Then camping deck to Patra. - Onwards to Crete from there! 

We are planning on 6 to 8 weeks away, and the Mohawk ticks all the boxes for an extended holiday for us with 100kg of dogs! - More carrying capacity with the bigger weight allowance, and more storage than most motorhomes both in the habitation area and in the garage.

It is an 'easy' vehicle to live in, and a pleasure to drive. - We are very happy with our purchase and also with our dealership......who have been at the end of the 'phone whenever we have needed advice as new owners. No major problems so far. - Fingers crossed!

The white cab looks great by the way. I'm glad to see that others have also chosen it!


Maud Jane.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

MaudJane said:


> 2013 Mohawk gathering in France?
> 
> The white cab looks great by the way. I'm glad to see that others have also chosen it!
> 
> Maud Jane.


Not many vans out there that can compete with the layout an carrying capacity of the Mohawk , enjoy it and might see you on our trip to France .


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Maud Jane,

My previous van was also a Mohawk. That was our first van and having looked around for alternatives, we decided to stick with another Mohawk but with all the extras we wished we'd ordered on the first one.

So far I'm impressed with the Comfort-Matic, and the 3 litre pulls very nicely.

We'll probably be going down the eastern side of France at the end of August or beginning of September, so who knows, we might cross paths.

Enjoy your new van.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

G7UXG said:


> Hi Maud Jane,
> 
> We'll probably be going down the eastern side of France at the end of August or beginning of September, so who knows, we might cross paths.
> 
> Enjoy your new van.


Strasbourg , Interlaken , Geneva , San Remo , Monaco , St Tropez that,s our agenda but only got 3wks to do it all , shall be looking out for you .


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Congratulations and enjoy :!:


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

We pick up our new 63 plate Mowhawk on the 20th September - so excited I have been waking up for my regular 3am toilet break and reading the brochure to get to sleep LOL

I would love to hear a few updates on how you guys are getting on with yours.

I bought a 2013 super low line model with the sportline pack, 150BHP upgrade and the multimedia pack with self seeking sattelite TV.

There will be just the 2 of us and one of the main reasons we loved the layout was the door that closes off the bedroom from the main body. As a bad snorer I shall end up in the main body - now thinking of how to block the 3 inch gap over that bedroom door - a piece of 5 inch by 2 inch foam with an inch wide routered slot in it maybe LOL


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, we're on our first trip in the new Mohawk. We've travelled down through the middle of France to Cleremont Ferand and than west (or south west) through the Dordogne. Currently in Langon, heading for the Bordeaux area. For the first few days the weather was fantastic but this weekend has been awful weather... constant rain but now brightening up as I type.

The new van has performed admirably. No problems at all. The new 3 litre pulls up hills like a train and has really loosened up during this trip. It's now done about 1600 miles and is averaging about 24 to 25mpg. Comfort-matic is a delight and is rarely in the wrong gear. Just occasionally I think it changes down too early when going down hill but the programming is generally very clever.

Tezmcd... enjoy your new van.

Mike


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Hope you found better weather wherever you went mike & sue we got to mont de Marsan before the rain stopped still overcast though so the border beckons


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Ken,

Good to meet you both. Hope you get to better weather soon too.
It's stopped raining here. We found a McDs in Langon and are just doing a bit of catching up with e-mail etc.

It's still overcast but looking brighter and the forecast says it might get a bit warmer later in the day. We're going to have a look at a place called Cadillac... there's an Aire there that sounds OK. It's only about 10 or 20kms from where we are now. If that is pants we'll go further towards Bordeaux.

Have a safe journey.

Mike and Sue.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

one word ...........................jealous

Hope you guys have the trip of your lives - that should hopefully be us next year


----------

